# Direct Server Control (DSC) w/o Radio



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Does anyone know of a device or plans for building a DSC box that interfaces with a Futaba Rx that will allow me to perform servo control without a Radio (which is usually imponded at big races).

I searched the web and found software that uses a basic Stamp Circuit and PC Serial Port but I don't want to lug around a laptop. I was hoping for a box with a dial.

If anyone has some info they could pass along that would be great.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Most races impound radios, but in the case where you have a radio that has DSC, it is most likely a module-based system. You can take your radio, leave your module at the impound. If they don't allow you to do that, then they are...well, I leave that for a different forum.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Lots of good stuff at http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/gadgets.htm

A couple of servo testers are listed there.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Hitec makes a servo programmer/tester.....

If you just need a basic tester, drop me an email I have one.
[email protected]

http://www.hitecrcd.com/Servos/HFP-10.htm


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you for all the replies.

With the help of an EE friend, we made one using a Basic Stamp chip and a prototype board. Work the ESC too. Still has a few kinks but hopefully in a few weeks I will have an enclosure and in a form we can use at the track.

Thanks for the 411 on the Hitech Servo Tester but that is more than I expect and probably more than I would would want to spend.

Thanks again for everyone's help


----------

